# Wheel spacers, Pros and Cons



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Never considered wheel spacers on any car I've had previously, but have to concede that the TT defiantly looks better with a wider track.

I've a standard V6 Roadster with Ronal 18" OE wheels. I'm looking to fit HSVW15 at the front and SHVW20 at the rear. I'm not planning any suspension changes or lowering, mainly as I can't justify the cost on what is a second car.

I'd like to hear people's opinions and experiences, good and bad.

For example, does the wider track look OK without lowering, any pictures? Are there any adverse effects on handling, steering, tyre wear etc?

Thanks.


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

Watching this one with interest. I'm having evaluation issues with mine as I'm not sure whether the suspension has already been altered. No spacers but a spring has been replaced in the near past and it doesn't look too 4x4 in stance at present.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

I went with the same setup
And found 15mm on the front was too much as it appeared as If the wheel was just slightly out of the arch. On the rear, the camber looked quite out so I swapped the 15mm to the rear and bought 12mm for the fronts. That said, my rear is still out and there is not enough adjustment for correct alignment. So I'm currently looking at adjustable tie bars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hmmmm

Spacers:

- Make the car look a lot nicer, more aggressive
- Widen the track, better for grip, cornering, etc.?
- Inexpensive compared to buying custom wheels with deep offsets


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

To be honest in theory there will be changes in handling, but in practice with 10-20mm spacers most people wouldn't notice.

I run 15mm front spacers and 25mm rear (our cars are based on the MKIV golf platform and there is about 8-10mm difference between front and rear track)

However my wheels are only 7.5j width so on standard wheels 10 & 20 should be plenty.

Just go for it and then change the springs for lower ones - will make a big difference.


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi milnei

Here's mine with 15mm on the front & 20mm on the rear. Totally stock wheels and suspension.

The car does feel slightly more planted & seems to corner very well (but that might just be a good dollop of placebo effect!). I have read that some people found the steering slightly more vague with spacers & I tend to agree. But the car looks so much better withe them on


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks folks, especially Richard for the pictures.

Still can't make up my mind. On the one hand, the way the car looks is important, but you spend far more time in it than looking at it, and if it makes the car handle of steer funny then ????


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Widening the rear track will make it understeer a little more, but nothing that a couple of other handling mods wouldn't fix (not that it has a major impact anyway in my opinion).

You can use a Golf 4motion rear anti roll bar (16mm instead of 14mm) to counteract this a little.

To be honest even lowering the car can have a negative impact on the handling (if you want to get into the technical stuff) depending on how low and which shocks/springs are used.

I would just lower it a little (30mm or so) and pop on some spacers. It won't destroy the handling and if you really want to make it something that can handle well, there are plenty of options you can add later.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just bear in mind that you "the spacer user " are doing it primarily for looks and you wont be disappointed.
I go down to 12mm offset on winter fittings, 20 mm spacers all round but its not cos it handles better.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Recently did mine and had 20mm on the rear along with a -25mm drop

On a pre-face 225, 100% better then what it was imo.

Give you an idea

Before


After


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

SC0TTRS said:


> Recently did mine and had 20mm on the rear along with a -25mm drop
> 
> On a pre-face 225, 100% better then what it was imo.
> 
> ...


That does make quite a difference! What did you do at the front?


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

milnei said:


> That does make quite a difference! What did you do at the front?


15mm on the front.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi got 15mm on front and 20mm on rear car is lowered too. no problems at all


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

Scottrs & Ozzytheblackcat, did you have to have adjustable tie bars on the rear to counter camber after lowering? I'm not sure what mods have been done on mine but there is slight neg camber on the rear (or broken springs!), if I lowered 25mm say that is likely to induce further camber I would have thought (unless mine already has lowering springs).

They both look better with those modifications though, I must say


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

philclemo said:


> Scottrs & Ozzytheblackcat, did you have to have adjustable tie bars on the rear to counter camber after lowering? I'm not sure what mods have been done on mine but there is slight neg camber on the rear (or broken springs!), if I lowered 25mm say that is likely to induce further camber I would have thought (unless mine already has lowering springs).
> 
> They both look better with those modifications though, I must say


Mine is pre-facelift so had 370mm to play with.

By only dropping it by 25mm on standard shocks I shouldn't have any real issues with the rear camber unless I go further.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

SC0TTRS said:


> philclemo said:
> 
> 
> > Scottrs & Ozzytheblackcat, did you have to have adjustable tie bars on the rear to counter camber after lowering? I'm not sure what mods have been done on mine but there is slight neg camber on the rear (or broken springs!), if I lowered 25mm say that is likely to induce further camber I would have thought (unless mine already has lowering springs).
> ...


Bought mine already lowered scottrs but had no problems at all with the spacers


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

15mm front and back for me and very happy. Not noticed any change in handling.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Rich2508 said:


> 15mm front and back for me and very happy. Not noticed any change in handling.


Hi Rich,

Is that with or without lowering? Looks like without, and that's the way I'm looking to go, so good to see the effect.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

The time has come to buy some spacers, Caught between three alternatives, just wondering if anyone has bought any of these before and has any opinions.

Choices are:
MTEC 15mm and 20mm spaces and OE spec Bolts - £74 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281913786072
Precision 15mm and 20mm spaces and OE spec Bolts - £70 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122573930232
Deamon Tweeks Spacers and Precision OE Spec bolts - £78.50 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310957949628 and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131689346736

What can be the difference between them? Why do people pay more for Forge parts?


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Got the mtec kit on mine, all good, and they were sponsors on this forum as well:-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-Hubcent ... 1438.l2649


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above.. Mtec, mention TTF you may even get a discount
Hoggy.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks, MTEC ordered, with discount


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Fitted my MTEC spacers, 20mm rear and 15mm front.
Must say I'm very pleased. I was a little concerned initially when I first let the car down off the jacks as the rears were sticking out a lot, but once driven and property settled on the (standard) suspension all was good.


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice one. Must get mine on order!!!!


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes they do look good. I think I'll have to get a set too, along with H&R lowering springs...... 8)


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

I have 8mm front (to clear LCR Brembo callipers) and 12mm rear - obviously QS has ET26 8J fronts and ET25 8.5J rears.

I have to say it does feel as though the cars more sure footed and skips around less?


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As above.. Mtec, mention TTF you may even get a discount
> Hoggy.





milnei said:


> Thanks, MTEC ordered, with discount


Hi!

I have sent them a message on their eBay page since August and no response yet..

How can i manage to get a discount..?


----------



## Tahiti (Apr 6, 2015)

In terms of bolts, the length of the bolt being original length plus the size of the spacer aside, are there any other considerations/options to consider?

Do people also have any thoughts on locking wheel bolts considering a set, surely, will not be appropriate unless the spacers are the same width all round?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

alexisgt said:


> Hi! I have sent them a message on their eBay page since August and no response yet..
> 
> How can i manage to get a discount..?


Hi, Give them a ring. 01827 288387
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Tahiti said:


> In terms of bolts, the length of the bolt being original length plus the size of the spacer aside, are there any other considerations/options to consider?
> 
> Do people also have any thoughts on locking wheel bolts considering a set, surely, will not be appropriate unless the spacers are the same width all round?


Hi, Taper or Radius bolts.... OEM wheels require radius bolts.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tahiti said:


> In terms of bolts, the length of the bolt being original length plus the size of the spacer aside, are there any other considerations/options to consider?
> 
> Do people also have any thoughts on locking wheel bolts considering a set, surely, will not be appropriate unless the spacers are the same width all round?


You can buy the spacers to fit the thicker spacers and cut them down for the front :idea:


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> alexisgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I have sent them a message on their eBay page since August and no response yet..
> ...


I live abroad, so a phone call will cost a lot... 

Any other solution..?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

alexisgt said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > alexisgt said:
> ...


Hi, Many have purchased from Ebay site, so message them again.
Hoggy.


----------



## CoppullTT (Apr 17, 2015)

MTEC Kit for me, looks the part and does seem to feel "wider", more sure footed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-Hubcent ... 1438.l2649


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Tahiti said:


> In terms of bolts, the length of the bolt being original length plus the size of the spacer aside, are there any other considerations/options to consider?
> 
> Do people also have any thoughts on locking wheel bolts considering a set, surely, will not be appropriate unless the spacers are the same width all round?


The MTEC set I bought came with 8 bolts for the 20mm spaces and 8 bolts for the 15mm spacers, plus a pack of 4 locking bolts which were all the same length as the shorter bolts for the 15mm spacers.

I was initially a little concerned, but as the front bolts are all equal length there isn't any balancing issue there, and on the rear, there is still plenty of thread engagement into the hub, and the new bolts are all engaging further than the original OEM ones which only went in about 8mm.


----------



## CoppullTT (Apr 17, 2015)

I have no issues with the MTEC supplied locking bolts either.


----------



## Tahiti (Apr 6, 2015)

Interesting stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Still waiting for my coilovers to arrive for Christmas  but I just fitted the spacers - 15mm front/20mm rear. Wow what a difference! They really improve the stance of the TT and fill out the wheel arches nicely. The coilovers will finish the job!

The Arse-O-Metric gauge also feels the car handles a bit better; a more planted feel 8)

Spacers are a cheap mod guys and I highly recommend them. Also, recommend Mtec.....


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

i fitted 15f & 20r spacer's, about 3 year's ago, it does alter the steering/feel of the car, to me it made the steering feel slower/heavier than standard, as it alter's the scrub radius/geometry of the wheel, and probably lot's of other suspension/steering parameter's that are beyond my understanding, plus extra strain/wear on the wheel bearing's, mine are still on the car as i like the look, it's nothing too detremental to the steering/suspension, but it's not really the optimum setup for handling, jmpo,


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Fair enough. So far, I've only driven at speeds up to 80kph on twisty roads with the spacers fitted. Didn't 'feel' that handling was worse or that different. Just felt more planted to the road but that is totally subjective.
They definitely look way better 8) the standard 17" wheels never looked right in the wheel arches - now they do.


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

alexisgt said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > alexisgt said:
> ...


Skype to landline ... very cheap


----------

